# Cubase 10.5 no video playing



## dman007 (May 20, 2020)

I have two systems with Cubase but different graphics cards, but I get this on both. 

Whilst I'm working to video in Cubase 10.5, I repeatedly get just a blank white screen in the video window, or a white screen with just the timecode. 

Closing the windows (F8) and re-opening usually results in the video showing again, but it's a real pain having to do this all the time, over and over. 

What is the problem and how do I fix this? 

Thank you!!


----------



## A.G (May 20, 2020)

Video driver. Try to find a good video driver for your GPU. Sometimes old drivers work better, so try to find some of them in old manufacture archives etc.


----------



## Daniel (May 20, 2020)

dman007 said:


> I have two systems with Cubase but different graphics cards, but I get this on both.
> 
> Whilst I'm working to video in Cubase 10.5, I repeatedly get just a blank white screen in the video window, or a white screen with just the timecode.
> 
> ...


Even I cannot do import a video in Cubase 10.5.12.
My old Cubase 6 is better.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 20, 2020)

no problems wit the newest version of cubase 10.5 on windows10. spitfire westworld videofile runs smooth. in yesterdays cubase hangout livestream they talk about problems with wrong video-container, maybe theres a tip for you?! there a list of topics in the first comment:


----------



## dman007 (May 20, 2020)

I have this same issue on two systems with different branded graphics cards. 

It's such a pain.


----------



## dman007 (May 20, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> no problems wit the newest version of cubase 10.5 on windows10. spitfire westworld videofile runs smooth. in yesterdays cubase hangout livestream they talk about problems with wrong video-container, maybe theres a tip for you?! there a list of topics in the first comment:



I tried that video, but I'm getting the same thing with that video, too. It's not every time, it's sometimes when I reopen the video window, but regularly enough to be a nuisance.


----------



## Daniel (May 20, 2020)

Yes me too,,, sometime I can import video, but not every time succeed.
@Sunny Schramm : Spitfire Westworld video is ok to import to my Cubase 10.5.12, no problem. But sometime other video doesn't work.


----------



## dman007 (May 20, 2020)

Most of the time, when I hit F8 the video will play fine. But just some times throughout a session, there's just a blank empty white space in the video window or white space with the timecode.


----------



## dman007 (May 22, 2020)

Tried a new card today. Removed old drivers first, rebooted and then installed new drivers. Different brand, higher spec card, but still getting this issue in Cubase 10.5. I didn't think it would be this, as the other PC has a different card also, and that does it. But I wanted to triple-check. The other PC has onboard graphics, too, and it does it with all the graphics cards. It's not a show-stopper but it's very irritating and a nuisance, it does interrupt workflow and productivity.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 3, 2020)

I can't even import audio from a video.


----------



## javaantje (Sep 14, 2020)

[QUOTE = "Daniel, post: 4571815, lid: 4501"]
Ik kan zelfs geen audio uit een video importeren.
[/CITAAT]
cubase 10.5 F8 niet aanwezig, videoplayer komt niet tevoorschijn..gebruikt nu vidplay vst...


----------



## mscp (Sep 14, 2020)

Have you tried every file format? .MOV extension does not bode well with Cubase.


----------

